

There is no pink light - llambda
http://www.npr.org/blogs/krulwich/2012/02/28/147590898/they-did-it-to-pluto-but-not-to-pink-please-not-pink

======
pg
What they really mean is that there is no red-violet light. Some pinks are
simply pastel reds, i.e. on the path from chromatic red to white in the color
solid. "Pink" does not necessarily imply a color colder (more blue) than red.

------
gus_massa
At least in Spanish pink "rosa" means something like light-red (red+white),
not something between red and violet. And in Spanish, "rosa" is in the same
level of importance as sky-blue "celeste", that is something like light-blue
(blue+white). So for me is very strange to see the spectrum charts in English
that show the pink areas, but not the sky-blue areas.

Spectrum: <http://www.ledlight.com/images/spectrum.jpg>

Source: <http://www.ledlight.com/LED-Information.aspx>

